# WES account not updated



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a trouble and need your help. I sent my documents to WES last week. I check with the courier and know that the transcript that my institute sent to WES has been delivered last friday (Oct 10). however, till now my WES account has not been updated yet. Status is still "Not received", that mean WES has not processed the evaluation. 

I don't know if there is any trouble with the document sent. Anyone knows hoe to get contact with WES. I sent them email 2 days ago but it seems it takes ages to get the response.

Thanks


----------



## Julia_tabita (Sep 28, 2014)

As per the WES website under faq section it is mentioned that it will take 72 hours for them to update your WES account with any status.


----------

